# Faulty electrics on baby gaggia.



## EwanEdwards (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi

I recently bought a baby gaggia on ebay.

It was damaged in transit (luckily the seller has returned the money and let me keep the machine).

However now i'm stuck with a faulty machine and now morning coffee.

Its not like the fuse is blown as the red indicator light turns on yet try as i might the boiler does not turn on.

This leads me to believe me something in the switchboard has become dislodged indeed the switch panel hsa been pushed a quarter of an inch out of place.

I have contacted the beandoctor.co.uk and they offered me repair for 57.50 plus postage seeing as i paid less for the machine, i'm somewhat reluctant to get this done.

How complicated are the electrics within the gaggia, some of my friends have rudimentry electrics knowledge, would it be foolish to embark upon this repair with them?

If not are repair parts easily available? i have only found american sites.

Many thanks


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

EwanEdwards said:


> How complicated are the electrics within the gaggia, some of my friends have rudimentry electrics knowledge, would it be foolish to embark upon this repair with them?
> 
> If not are repair parts easily available? i have only found american sites.


Grab a circuit diagram, take it to a friend's place, get them to promise that they won't kill themselves or you!

Don't bother working on it if you don't have a multimeter to check if the metalwork is properly grounded after working on it. The combination of mains plus water means it isn't safe unless it is correctly earthed!


----------



## EwanEdwards (Apr 23, 2013)

What would you know, my mate had his oven fixed the other week and the guy left a multimetre at his house. The fates have converged to help me repair my machine.


----------

